# i finally did it! yay! verrrry pic heavy



## prppygrl69 (Jan 3, 2006)

:::inhales deeply::: ok this was a pian in the butt! how do the rest of you do it lol,ok so here was a tutorial someone requested on a fotd i did,i dunno if i used the same things i don't remember but they look similar.so i hope this helps you guys out :-D,im sick so sorry i look like ish my eyes and nose are all puffy really bad i did a really crappy job it was hard to stand up i was getting week,but anyways here yall go
heres everything i used 







face:revlon colorstay foundation,beauty control sheer protection mixed with the revlon
cheeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hysicians formula virtual face powder highlighter(it's pink),and beauty control which i totally forgot to put in the pic but it's plumberry sorry lol
eyes:in this order.wet n wild mega eyes in wild orchid,kitschmas pigment,crimsonaire s/t,fuschia pigment,mac black eye liner i didnt picture that either forgot but it's liquid,carbon,print,stars n rockets,shadowy lady
lashes:loreal voluminous mascara in black,max factor lash perfection mascara in black
lips:that avon stuff in the pic perfectly portable l/g i dunno the color it doesn't say anywhere on the tube? sowwies.
okay,now onto the tutorial
first srart with your clean natural pretty or oogly face i chose my oogly one lol





then put on your foundation of your choice
then put the base on your eyes of your choice i used wet n wild orchid,then kitschmas over that




then your crimsonaire s/t...i doesn't have to be perfect or blended you just want to give the pigment a base color to brighten it up and adhere to




than put your fuschia pigment over the crimsonaire




now,after that your going to take whatever liner you want to use i used mac liguid liner just to give you a line to work with for the cat eyes 




then fill the rest in with either liner or the shadow carbon used wet like i did




the apply your print on the outer corners and stars n rockets on the inner corners




next your shadowy lady over the print(i did my brows cuz i was getting annoyed with the shadow lol




NOW blushies!!!! apply it as i did in the pic then you can blend to your liking with the physicians formula over that




then your mascara,and gloss or lipstick
so this should be somewhat of your finished product! using whatever you wanted to use :-D













gotta have the tonguey face it just isn't complete w/o it!


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great job sweet cheeks!

Now you know how hard it is to do a tut!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 3, 2006)

yes! and i won't be doing another one lol,i mean that was a LOT of work,specially when your sick,maybe if i was feeling better it would have been a lot better,your the only one that liked it lol :-(i don't think it was very helpful,soo that was like an hour and a half wasted :-/ but a couple ppl asked me to do it,so i did yay :-D


----------



## andrialyn (Jan 4, 2006)

hey I thought it was very helpful..will have to try, i think you do a great job.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 4, 2006)

very helpful indeed!love the pink e/s!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 4, 2006)

aww thanks you guys


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hay Girlie Thanks So Much For The Tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Sorry That You Are Not Feeling Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I Am Praying That You Get Well Soon And Once Again Your Make~up Rocks Hard!!!!!!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty! Thanks a lot, hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 5, 2006)

that looks great!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial, that has really helped me!!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

you look wonderful! thank you! i'll try this for sure!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

that makeup looks great on you! you have very nice skin..


----------



## Crystal_eyes (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice and I tried it, it looked amazing. Thanx !


----------



## user4 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice job girl!!!!


----------



## Sar (Jan 12, 2006)

Loves it. Ive seen loads of ur fotd's everything looks good on u!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_Loves it. Ive seen loads of ur fotd's everything looks good on u!_

 
aww thank you!!i wanna do another one,but eehhh i dunno.it's hard work.plus i dunno what other look to do haha


----------



## brittany (Jan 13, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot for this helpful tutorial! I will try it.. even I haven't got exactly the same products here!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black_crx* 
_Thanks a lot for this helpful tutorial! I will try it.. even I haven't got exactly the same products here!_

 
aww thanks girlie!!! your so cute!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_aww thanks girlie!!! your so cute!_

 





  Now I printed out this Tutorial! You divided the make up well into individual steps. Let's see whether I can also do this look.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2006)

awww your so cute! thanks girlie.that's so cute that you printed it out,you must have used a lot of printer ink,huh? thanks again girlie!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 13, 2006)

I am all about this one! I am glad you finally posted one. Thank you for tutorial. I am going right to try this RIGHT NOW!


----------



## peike (Jan 13, 2006)

you look so beautyful


----------



## star1692 (Jan 13, 2006)

your amazing girl! thank you soo much....and that pink looks soo freaking pretty on u girl wow!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 14, 2006)

awww thank you guys :::blushes:::


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 14, 2006)

Great tutorial.


----------



## MiMaWa (Jan 14, 2006)

Am I the only one who can't see the pictures?

~Michelle


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeffnerMM* 
_Am I the only one who can't see the pictures?

~Michelle_

 
no girl,no one can.my bandwith limit exceded.sorry i dunno when they will be back up


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

you are stunning! love your makeup!


----------



## Renee (Jan 25, 2006)

love it, love it love it! I forgot to write it down for me to try  and so now it has taken me 2 days to find it again. Thank goodness I found it! Great job! I hope it looks just as good on me!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 25, 2006)

omg girlie- this was soo so useful! please please please do another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **fingers crossed**


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi,
I loved it!!! I'm glad it showed up in my search
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have most of those colors so I'm going to try it, thank you


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Real nice


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 20, 2007)

l likey!!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 20, 2007)

love it you did a great job, and excellent pics very helpful!


----------



## MacMickey (Jul 23, 2007)

Very pretty! I love the colors you used.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 21, 2007)

you have great skin!!! nice tone


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 1, 2008)

Super Hot!!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

GOOD job it looks great!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 15, 2008)

nice eyes =)


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 16, 2008)

That is so pretty.Thanks


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

Great look, thanks for the tutorial!


----------

